# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Winstrol and Clenbuterol cycle

## airborne0329

What's up, guys? I've read thru as much information as I could find on both winstrol and clen but I had a few questions that I am getting conflicting information on. 

My goal is weight loss. Unfortunatly, I gained alot of weight in the past 6 months because of an injury and really need to loose the extra weight fast. From what I have read, clenbuterol is used alot in post anabolic cycling, would it be bad to use winstrol and clen in a 6-8 week cycle? 

I've read alot of good and alot of bad things regarding clen, including the clen handbook on this site. It sometimes differs from what other resources are saying. Is there anyone who used clen have any results that they'd like to share? How much weight you lost while using it?

Lastly, regarding the clen, I've seen the way to cycle it is 2 weeks on, 2 off. What's the reason for this? I've seen in other information about clen that it suggests a straight 6 week cycle. If my goal is to cut weight, wouldn't it be better to just cycle it for 6 weeks straight to get the most results from it?

Thanks, guys, look foward to hearing what you got to say.

----------


## smegs

yes it would be bad to run winstrol and clen only for 6-8 weeks.
first off you should not take winstrol alone, i advise you to have test base for at least 10 weeks...winstrol can be ran for 4-6 weeks in the cycle depending on your dosage.
clen can be run post work out, NOT for 6 weeks...

----------


## gymbuff101

clen can be run for six weeks 1 on 1 off for six weeks.... and winny alone bad idea bro if all you want is to lose weight hit the treadmill and clean up the diet... mybe get some clen and t-3

----------


## airborne0329

I read thru a post by HOOKER and his research showed that 6 weeks straight is most effecient with clen ?...what's the reasoning for doing 1 w on 1 w off?

Why is winny so bad by itself? I read other threads about guys using it and said they had good results in loosing weight.

----------


## 01dragonslayer

First off...winstrol WILL NOT burn BF. Your absolute best option for burning unwanted BF is cardio. Incorporate that with a clean diet and your set. IMO you should decrease your BF naturally as much as possible before supplementing clen into your diet.

Clen should be cycled 2wks on/2wks off. After 2wks the body has been known to build up a tolerance clenbuterol making doses ineffective. Most cycles consist of clen for 2wks(tapered up then down) and then 2wks of an OTC fat burner.

----------


## gymbuff101

i disagree bro clen will clog the your receptors and if ya do it 1 on 1 off personally i think it is more effective... winny alone sure you might get a few gains, but you will shut down your system hard with no test, and it is just not worth the gains you will get and then lose from winny alone

----------


## airborne0329

So you think with just clen I will get close to the same results with loosing fat? I'm embarrased at the weight I have gained and need to shred it fast with the profession I'm in...

What are some good OTC fat burners that would work well with cycling clen on and off?

----------


## gymbuff101

cool bro well hit the diet hard the treadmill and if you really feel you need the clen do it, you should see good gains from it... but leave the winny out......

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

Life sucks.

----------


## airborne0329

OTC fat burner...any one work better than another?

----------


## 01dragonslayer

> OTC fat burner...any one work better than another?


Try runnin' a search in the 'Supplements Questions' forum.

----------

